# Zwarte Zee



## the skipper (Apr 6, 2007)

I have just spent the last few months rebuilding a model of the salvage tug Zwarte Zee, the model is very old, and the detail is fantastic, Can anyone furnish me with any details of the ship, as I am told she was famous in her day


----------



## 12-4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Which Zwarte Zee? - I believe there were four successive tugs with this name


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I take it you mean this one :-

Pic at http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/tugs.html

Built: 1963 at J. & K. Smit's Scheepswerven N.V., Kinderdijk, Holland.
Tonnage: 1, 530g.
Engines: Two SMIT-M.A.N. Turbo Diesel, 9, 000 HP, 18 Knots.
Length 77.5m, Breadth 12.35m, Draught 6.90m.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

All you have to do is to type "Zwarte zee" in the search engine and a wealth of information is provided on various SN threads with references made to many more. Detaled info on all the "Zwarte Zee" tugs can be found.
Jan


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey skipper!
I think you may have the "Billing Boats" kit model of this ship.If you have,I do have a complete set of model drawings for her.Please feel free to mail me:[email protected]

Best wishes
Andy.


----------

